# General Tour Advice!



## _detox (Jan 6, 2009)

I feel that, as a good majority of the forum are in bands that are touring/are going to be touring/are thinking about touring etc, we should compile as much useful information about it in once place.

I figured there'd be something like this already, but I guess not. 

So maybe we can come up with things? 


Example topics:
-What you should bring, but will probably forget
-Useful tips about hygiene while touring
-General van rules to keep everyone sane
-Who to bring, who to leave (i.e who do you bring on tour besides the band, why, what do they do?
-How to successfully book a tour!
-How to get on a tour/work with bands to create one

etc etc etc.

Hopefully you guys feel this would be as useful as I, and if we can get enough information, maybe it'll get stickied! (I'll work to keep as much info/links to info in the main thread as possible)


----------



## mizfi7 (Jan 6, 2009)

I would love to know some info on this topic.


----------



## budda (Jan 7, 2009)

I think this has kind of been done in a "what do you need for first tour?" thread, cant recall when though.

we'll see how it turns out


----------



## TimSE (Jan 7, 2009)

Iv alwasy thought of it as going camping but your tent is either a van/bus or someones house. either way ur usual camping tools are handy!


a pillow

clothse - for on and off stage!

shower and cleaning shit as u noramlly would take anyways - shower gel toothbrush etc

books and things of such nature to kill the extensive time travelling and being bored!

a video camera for teh lulz  

ipods/mp3 players and soundblocking headphones! for when you dont wanna listen to what everyone else is listening too in the car. I would say laptop but only if u wanna risk having it out and about with you all teh time.

GEAR:

A roady! - my bands always take a mate with us to help with gear - for extra lulz and to film some of teh bigger shows for video stuff we might want later etc

spares strings/sticks/picks/leads etc

gapher/duck tape!

ear plugs

idealy u want a spair for every single thing u use and besure to lable everything so stuff doesnt get lost or stolen

DO NOT TAKE:

GIRLFRIENDS! trust me! it can only end badly



A start! im sure plenty of people can expand on this


----------



## budda (Jan 7, 2009)

bear in mind that you wont get to shower as often as you want, and there's only so much space for up to 7 people in a 12-seater van (with or without trailer).

also, *get your equipment insured against theft!*


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 7, 2009)

I've always wondered, where do you people take showers while on tour. Anyone care to inform me?


----------



## TimSE (Jan 7, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> I've always wondered, where do you people take showers while on tour. Anyone care to inform me?



my bands always been lucky enough to have friends and fans all up the country so usualy someone offers us a place to crash after a local gig for them and we usualy try to get showerd n shit then - or we might get a hotel for a night 
depends on situation really


----------



## John_Strychnine (Jan 7, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> I've always wondered, where do you people take showers while on tour. Anyone care to inform me?



On the last tour we did there were showers at the venues. But yeh, if not then hotel/friends house. 

Depends how much time you get too, if you got an epic drive ahead of you, forget that shower.


----------



## arktan (Jan 7, 2009)

We had only a few gigs, no tours. But what i urge every guitarist to do is:

Take *gloves* with you wherever you play!!! It's always good to have them to keep your hands warm before you go on stage. Some backstages can be cold and cold hands prevent you from a good start. And if the gig didn't start well.... well, you know how it goes.


----------



## petereanima (Jan 7, 2009)

lots of usefull information:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/live-performance-and-stage-sound/52286-touring-advise.html


----------



## Lozek (Jan 7, 2009)

If it's a van tour, then one thing beyond all others is essential. Toilet Paper. Seriously!!!!


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 7, 2009)

budda said:


> also, *get your equipment insured against theft!*



This is the single biggest point anyone should take away from this thread. Hell, even if you're just playing locally, make sure you're insured - and don't trust a homeowner's policy to do the trick.


----------

